
C Puzzles, time to brush up on your C - danw
http://www.gowrikumar.com/c/index.html
======
reitzensteinm
That these puzzles exist at all is the reason I don't use C for anything
unless it's absolutely neccessary, like playing with CUDA, or highly
desirable, like implementing a higher level language.

I mean don't get me wrong, I love the idea of such a thin layer ontop of
assembler that with experience you can more or less compile in your head, but
for a production environment? No thanks.

------
far33d
ah duff's device.

